# Any Experience with Edwards Ironworkers??



## CalgaryPT (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm doing what I call a "retirement purge." I'm getting rid of a few machines I use rarely in hope that I can fit the smallest possible ironworker in my residential garage in the next 6 months.

I've used a Scotchman years ago but they are overkill and too pricey. I think the smallest they make now is a 45 ton. Edwards has a "Junior Jaws" 25 ton model that may be right for me. Most of what I do is 1/8 to 3/16 A36 plate, max 0.75 diameter punch. Has anyone used an Edwards? I am trying to get out to a shop that has one of these little guys to see it and chat with people who have used one.

I know it is not a Scotchman, but has anyone used an Edwards? Are they OK? Do you know anyone who has one I could check out???

P.S. If I pull this off for the right price I'll be selling a few pieces of equipment on this site in the future.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 15, 2017)

An Ironworker - wow that's top drawer stuff!  If that deal falls through I know of a couple in Burnaby gathering dust.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 15, 2017)

The Edwards bottom model is comparable to a high end smaller lathe, but half the cost of a Scotchman.  Then again I guess it depends on the definition of smaller. 

When I was in my early twenties I worked as a security guard at the old Nova service centre on Blackfoot trail. I drooled looking at their machine shop. They chucked up stock brought in by cranes. Some of the chuck keys themselves must have weighed 20 lbs. 

It was heaven.


----------

